# Favorite Chain Restaurants



## OldGuy (Jul 6, 2019)

For us . . . . Texas Roadhouse.

Chilis is a frequent choice, sorta by default since it is so functional.  We split fajitas, and have enough to take some home with extra tortillas and chips.

Favorite chain pizza is Hungry Howie's, ham and mushrooms, uncut, and I finish it off at home, 350 for 6-8 minutes.  Carry-out pizza is notoriously undercooked.  We only get HH in Florida.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

Cracker Barrel. We don't have them anywhere near us, so any trip from Sedona to Santa Fe involves a highly anticipated stop at CB. Lemonade, fried chicken and cornbread, and fingers crossed it's not a Sunday when all the locals are there for Sunday dinner. At home we have become Olive Garden fans. Especially during buy one take one promos -- between leftovers and the take home meals we eat for at least four days.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2019)

We try to avoid chain joints, preferring instead to support local people. Not always possible, but we try. Just got an Indian restaurant. The owner came out and thanked US for coming in and said WE were the reason he opened here. (there aren't enough S.Asians around here to sneeze at) The Mexican eateries are stiff competition for each other. Same with Chinese bufays. Favorite chains are McAlister's Deli and Panera Bread.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

None.  There are too many really good non-chains.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 6, 2019)

White Castle.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Cracker Barrel. We don't have them anywhere near us, so any trip from Sedona to Santa Fe involves a highly anticipated stop at CB.


No CB near us, either, and we also like to go there when in AZ and other states. They finally opened one in CA a year or so ago, but it's out in the desert on the way to Las Vegas. So we're still not regulars of CB.
When at home, we usually go to local restaurants, including locally-based chains that are for the most part known only here. There are a lot of good locally-based choices (chain and non-chain) in our area.
One fast-food chain that we particularly like is Freddy's Steakburgers. Great burgers, frozen custard, and cheese curds. I think they're primarily in the Midwest but they have a few outposts in CA, including one near us.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 6, 2019)

We like a couple of chains:

1.  Mimi’s Cafe for breakfast, because I’m a sucker for their buttermilk spice muffins.  Also you can get a calorie count of all their items online, which really helps if you’re going to eat one of their giant buttermilk spice muffins.

2.  Lazy Dog Restaurant, which is a mostly California chain.  Pet friendly patio and I really like their Thai Chicken Salad, which is super tasty and under 500 cal.  Good cocktails and lots of options that Mr H likes, so I can get my healthy salad and he can find something he likes too

3.  Wood Ranch BBQ, another local chain.  Good barbecue, healthy sides.  Oh yeah and plenty of non healthy sides for Mr H too.  They make a mean Paloma and have good wine and beer options.

4.  Baja Fresh.  A fast food place where you can actually avoid fried stuff if you want to

5.  And for a dog-accompanied road trip where you can’t stop to eat in a restaurant: Wendy’s (decent salads) or McDonalds (Egg McMuffin)...


----------



## heathpack (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh yeah.  I like Panera Breads you pick two option.  Half a Mediterranean Veggie Sandwich and half a salad, or sometimes soup.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We try to avoid chain joints, preferring instead to support local people.


Interestingly, chain restaurants are usually operated by a franchisee that is local and employ locals...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2019)

Perhaps our favorite is Cheddar's Scratch Kitchen. Really liked it when it first opened up near us in Ohio. Then Darden bought it out and quality has suffered a little. Have one close to us where we are now in Jacksonville. We also like Chuy's. Have to have the jalapeno ranch with the tortilla chips, salsa is for sissies.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Interestingly, chain restaurants are usually operated by a franchisee that is local and employ locals...


Yes, true. But that doesn't make the food any better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Yes, true. But that doesn't make the food any better.


I wouldn't say the food is better or worse than some local establishments. We have eaten in some bad local joints. One thing you can say about chains is that it is consistent and you have a pretty good idea of what it will be like when you walk in. Local places can vary from one to the other and you have to rely on reviews pretty heavily, which of course are not always accurate.


----------



## klpca (Jul 6, 2019)

I only have two that I frequent, and at both I eat the same thing every time. So I am actually recommending the Pasta Fagioli soup at Olive Garden and the Dynamite Shrimp at PF Changs. Oh, and I actually like the salads at Chipotle. Skip the dressing and add guacamole.

For local chains, I like Rubios. 

And I really like the unsweetened iced tea at McDonalds.  At $1 it's a deal!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I wouldn't say the food is better or worse than some local establishments. We have eaten in some bad local joints. One thing you can say about chains is that it is consistent and you have a pretty good idea of what it will be like when you walk in. Local places can vary from one to the other and you have to rely on reviews pretty heavily, which of course are not always accurate.


When I was a kid and we'd do family road trips we'd always stop at Denny's.  It goes to your comment that the food is consistent.  Not great, sometimes not even good, but you knew what you were going to get.

Now on road trips we might stop at a chain, if there is nothing else.  But, what I tend to do is go online as we're approaching a town and look for restaurants. I'll read the reviews and we've found some gems that way.

I have eaten at chains, and will eat there, if that is basically my only choice. The question was, "favorite chain restaurants".  My answer still is, none.  I guess my favorite is In n Out, but that might only be because there isn't one in our state and I haven't been there in years. When there was one in the town we lived in in California, I really hardly ever ate there.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2019)

Texas Roadhouse... not only for steaks and ribs, but margaritas.
DW likes Carrabba's pollo rosa maria and blackberry sangria.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2019)

Of the places you've all named, the only ones in my area are Olive Garden, Panera, Denny's, and Chipotle.  (Well, and McDonald's, but they're everywhere.)  We like OG once in awhile - eating in the bar so we can avoid all the screaming kids in the main dining room.  I've gotten the Pick Two at Panera for spouse's lunch twice in the last three days.  (Major points for me, delivering hot lunch to a starving spouse, who is working at Costco in the run-up to July 4th.  Imagine the chaos!)  Chipotle is in the same strip mall as Panera, but I tend to forget they're there, because parking is a hassle, and they're at the end of a tight turnaround in the parking lot.  I like their food, the few times I've had it.  Denny's is in an older, more run-down part of town I rarely visit.  Haven't eaten there in years.

I need to travel more, so I can enjoy some of these restaurants you folks like so much. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I need to travel more, so I can enjoy some of these restaurants you folks like so much.
> 
> Dave


Just remember The Pantry and ask if you want to eat in chain restaurants.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2019)

Cracker Barrel for breakfast because they are along I-95 and I-85 for traveling purposes from Virginia. The food quality is average for a National Chain.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just remember The Pantry and ask if you want to eat in chain restaurants.



If I ever get back to Santa Fe, you know The Pantry will be at the top of my list.  Again.  

I agree there are plenty of non-chain restaurants that are great.  But if you don't know about them, and/or you're a stranger in town, knowing about a chain restaurant may help avoid eating somewhere you shouldn't.  We've all done that.  I like to ask at the desk staff at hotels and timeshares where they go when they're not at work, specifically to avoid chains.  But in lieu of that, a known chain might be better than not.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

PcflEZFlng said:


> No CB near us, either, and we also like to go there when in AZ and other states. They finally opened one in CA a year or so ago, but it's out in the desert on the way to Las Vegas. So we're still not regulars of CB.
> When at home, we usually go to local restaurants, including locally-based chains that are for the most part known only here. There are a lot of good locally-based choices (chain and non-chain) in our area.
> One fast-food chain that we particularly like is Freddy's Steakburgers. Great burgers, frozen custard, and cheese curds. I think they're primarily in the Midwest but they have a few outposts in CA, including one near us.



We were to Worldmark Pismo in early June and noticed signs for a new CB in Santa Maria. We're headed there again in September or October, so we might just stop for a CB fix.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> If I ever get back to Santa Fe, you know The Pantry will be at the top of my list.  Again.
> 
> I agree there are plenty of non-chain restaurants that are great.  But if you don't know about them, and/or you're a stranger in town, knowing about a chain restaurant may help avoid eating somewhere you shouldn't.  We've all done that.  I like to ask at the desk staff at hotels and timeshares where they go when they're not at work, specifically to avoid chains.  But in lieu of that, a known chain might be better than not.
> 
> Dave


I said this earlier, but I'll mention it again.  I tend to use TripAdvsor, or other reviews I can find online if I'm trying to find something on the fly.  Some of the small towns we've been through haven't even had a decent chain restaurant.


----------



## magmue (Jul 6, 2019)

The Original Pancake House (NOT IHOP!), sometimes called Walker Brothers Pancake House. Their apple pancake is to die for, and the rest of their breakfasts are excellent as well. They were a favorite when I was a young adult in Chicago and didn't realize they were a chain - started in Portland - until I moved to Oregon and found one in my new home town.

And one that started here in Eugene OR, Cafe Yumm. They're known for their beans & rice bowls topped with Yumm Sauce. Natural and healthy and good. They are taking their time expanding - in 11 Oregon towns, one in Idaho and 2 in Washington.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Cracker Barrel for breakfast because they are along I-95 and I-85 for traveling purposes from Virginia. The food quality is average for a National Chain.



Our first and probably last trip to CB the Bisquits were cold and hard.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 6, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Our first and probably last trip to CB the Bisquits were cold and hard.



Don't accept cold, hard biscuits, or any food that's inedible, anywhere.
IME, most places are willing to fix or replace just about any dish.

At CB last Friday, our biscuits were steaming hot, fresh from the oven.
But a fellow diner complained his chicken was too spicy.
They made him a new plate of less spicy chicken.

Another time, a diner spilled the leftovers he was putting into a box.
They brought him a new order packed to go. It never hurts to ask.
.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I have eaten at chains, and will eat there, if that is basically my only choice. The question was, "favorite chain restaurants".  My answer still is, none.  I guess my favorite is In n Out, but that might only be because there isn't one in our state and I haven't been there in years. When there was one in the town we lived in in California, I really hardly ever ate there.



In N Out really does make a great burger. We'd tried Habit Burger, and I think one other of the higher end burger joints where burgers are about $8, so when we picked up In N Out for my now home bound parents we were pleasantly surprised they were only around $4. And the fries are so generous that two orders feeds four people, and Cliff is still left finishing those up when everyone else is full. I do enjoy an occasional Quarter Pounder, if I'm not eating the now available-all-day Egg McMuffin, but for a chain burger the In N Out at least feels like you got your quota of vegetables for the day. My favorite fast food sandwich is the Santa Fe Chicken sandwich at Carl's Jr, but the darn things are like $6 now, and it's been eons since I've seen a coupon.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Interestingly, chain restaurants are usually operated by a franchisee that is local and employ locals...


What they have going for them is consistency. You're going to get the same food at a Denney's in Miami as at a Denney's in Anchorage. Yes, they are operated (mostly) by regional franchisees, and hire local help, but they have to buy from the corporate supplier, and prepare their menu EXACTLY as dictated in their contract or their franchise will be pulled.

Yes, some Mom & Pop's are better- and worse- than others, but the not-so-good ones usually don't last long. Gimme a local, one- or-two off that has a sign outside saying something like "Serving you since 1947" and a parking lot full of local license plates- THAT's where I want to eat!

Jim


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 6, 2019)

magmue said:


> The Original Pancake House (NOT IHOP!), sometimes called Walker Brothers Pancake House. Their apple pancake is to die for, and the rest of their breakfasts are excellent as well. They were a favorite when I was a young adult in Chicago and didn't realize they were a chain - started in Portland - until I moved to Oregon and found one in my new home town.



Oh man, forgot all about OPH. We have a few of them here too, and they're bomb.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> In N Out really does make a great burger. We'd tried Habit Burger, and I think one other of the higher end burger joints where burgers are about $8, so when we picked up In N Out for my now home bound parents we were pleasantly surprised they were only around $4. And the fries are so generous that two orders feeds four people, and Cliff is still left finishing those up when everyone else is full. I do enjoy an occasional Quarter Pounder, if I'm not eating the now available-all-day Egg McMuffin, but for a chain burger the In N Out at least feels like you got your quota of vegetables for the day. My favorite fast food sandwich is the Santa Fe Chicken sandwich at Carl's Jr, but the darn things are like $6 now, and it's been eons since I've seen a coupon.


I will admit that when I was pregnant (don't remember if it was with first or second or both) I would get cravings for a Burger King burger, fries and shake.  I would usually only do this after I'd had a fasting glucose test and was starving.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Yes, some Mom & Pop's are better- and worse- than others, but the not-so-good ones usually don't last long. Gimme a local, one- or-two off that has a sign outside saying something like "Serving you since 1947" and a parking lot full of local license plates- THAT's where I want to eat!
> 
> Jim


Or, when you ask other chefs in the area what THEIR favorite (best) restaurant in the area is....and they all mention the same place.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 6, 2019)

heathpack said:


> We like a couple of chains:
> 
> 3.  Wood Ranch BBQ, another local chain.  Good barbecue, healthy sides.  Oh yeah and plenty of non healthy sides for Mr H too.  They make a mean Paloma and have good wine and beer options.


I love Wood Ranch! Didn't know it's a chain. I used to stop at the one in Agoura Hills when I traveled from LAX to Amgen for business.



Luanne said:


> When I was a kid and we'd do family road trips we'd always stop at Denny's.  It goes to your comment that the food is consistent.  Not great, sometimes not even good, but you knew what you were going to get.



I used to love its New England Clam Chowder. Now I go to Sweet Tomatoes for it 

The few chain restaurants we go on a regular basis are Habit Burger, Eureka! (Great Bone Marrow Burger), Chipotle and Rubio's...


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Or, when you ask other chefs in the area what THEIR favorite (best) restaurant in the area is....and they all mention the same place.


Ha-ha, that reminded me of one of my tactics in unfamiliar places. We were on a cruise stop somewhere (maybe Stockholm?) and I asked a shopkeeper where HIS favorite local eatery was nearby. He directed us to a shop a few blocks away through a maze of narrow streets. We sat down to peruse the 'local' fare and there it was, on the window- a 'TripAdvisor Recommended' decal! You can't win 'em all.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 6, 2019)

I ate at a place called Mellow Mushroom the other day that for a chain was pretty good, pizza, hoagies, etc.  I will go back.  Their website says they have 150 restaurants throughout the US and that their headquarters is in Atlanta, GA...

George


----------



## Gypsy65 (Jul 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Cracker Barrel for breakfast because they are along I-95 and I-85 for traveling purposes from Virginia. The food quality is average for a National Chain.



Agree on the breakfast 
Plus. The price for what you get is almost what McDonald’s charges


----------



## Glynda (Jul 6, 2019)

Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 6, 2019)

For me:
Fast Food - drive in:  Wendys
Fast Food - sit down:  Panera
Restaurant:   local chain Not your Average Joes.  The founder started out with one place in the next town over and now they are in 6 states on the east coast.   Larger chains:   Texas Roadhouse or Pub 99 - more for convenience and consistency


----------



## jme (Jul 6, 2019)

*Great:*
Houston's Steakhouse...
https://www.houstons.com/gallery/
THE BEST CHAIN EVER and in a class by itself, ambience is more like a very upscale tavern
(mahogany & red leather booths, expensive fixtures).
Best steaks (Filet Mignon is "perfect"), best French Dip Sandwich, best Hamburger, etc......
best Spinach/Artichoke Dip starter, best sides, best desserts (hot Apple Walnut Cobbler w vanilla ice cream, OMG!),
best salads, great fish & other entrees, great sandwiches, great drinks, best everything, in a romantic atmosphere.
It's every bit as good as any other great steak house at which I've dined.  There are two locations in Atlanta
(also located in other big cities), and we make the 2.5 hr trip to Atlanta just to dine there.

Ruth's Chris ....reputation well established, but I like Houston's more.
Bonefish....amazing restaurant and consistently great at all locations.
*
Very good, consistent:*
Carrabbas
Monterrey Mexican (Southeast)
Mellow Mushroom
Zoes Kitchen
California Dreaming (Southeast)
Chick-fil-A
The Chop House

*Good, consistent:*
Cracker Barrel
Red Lobster
Texas Roadhouse


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 6, 2019)

Here's the chains that have been mentioned:

Texas Roadhouse
Chilis
Hungry Howie
Cracker Barrel
Olive Garden
McAlister's Deli
Panera Bread
White Castle (no smilie, surprisingly)
Freddy's
Mimi’s Cafe (?)
Lazy Dog Restaurant (?)
Wood Ranch BBQ (?)
Baja Fresh (?)
Wendy's
McDonald's
Cheddar's Scratch Kitchen (Is that like Cheddar's? . . . an all-time favorite with us, but we don't get to it often)
PF Changs (?)
Chipotle
Denny's
In n Out
Carrabba's
Original Pancake House (?)
Carl's Jr
Burger King (but only if you're pregnant)
Sweet Tomatoes
Habit Burger (?)
Eureka! (?)
Rubio's (?)
Mellow Mushroom (?)
Chick-Fil-A  (I forgot that one . . . it's our favorite fast food place)
Pub 99 (?)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Our first and probably last trip to CB the Bisquits were cold and hard.


We kept seeing signs during our move for Cracker Barrel Fried Chicken. Apparently a special for their 50th? Well, we stopped in at one along the way, the biscuits were hot and fresh. The chicken ws hot and fresh too, but I wasn't overly pleased with it, too peppery for my taste. But you can't beat a four peice meal with two sides for $10.49!



bogey21 said:


> I ate at a place called Mellow Mushroom the other day that for a chain was pretty good, pizza, hoagies, etc.  I will go back.  Their website says they have 150 restaurants throughout the US and that their headquarters is in Atlanta, GA...
> 
> George


I agree about Mellow Mushroom. Ate at one years ago in Jacksonville Beach. They finally built one near where we used to live in Ohio, but we never made it there. Now that we are in Jacksonville, we will be headed to that original one again!


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 6, 2019)

Shake Shack
Legal Seafood


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 6, 2019)

PF Chang’s Chinese Bistro for me.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 6, 2019)

Have eaten at many of the above listed places but not very many in our area as most are being priced out.  One of the problems now that we are older is the noise level in most of these.  I'm not affected and have very good hearing but my mother,older brothers, and their wife's always complaining almost all the sit down chain places where as I don't hear the noise complaints in local places.
We went to one recently which is a slowly growing chain called Grub Burger and the noise level was so loud you couldn't hear your family sitting right across from you.  Seems to be even worse for people with hearing aids that seem to pick up all the surrounding sounds.  I'm getting this information from my brother and his wife whom both wear hearing aids.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 6, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Don't accept cold, hard biscuits, or any food that's inedible, anywhere.
> IME, most places are willing to fix or replace just about any dish.
> 
> At CB last Friday, our biscuits were steaming hot, fresh from the oven.
> ...



Nope they had their shot. It is up to the restaurant staff to make sure the food is ok for serving. It is not our job.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 7, 2019)

Cracker Barrel. Best chicken and dumplings we’ve found since I was a child.


----------



## cissy (Jul 7, 2019)

Bonefish, hands down.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 7, 2019)

TGIF "Fridays"  is one of the best I can think of. Also Chipotle is very good IMO. For subs I really like Mike's.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 7, 2019)

No Applebees or Ruby Tuesday?


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 7, 2019)

Reading this got me thinking of chains I have frequented in the past when my son was growing up, many Saturdays he would hang out at a mall and when I picked him up we would meet and have a meal.  The five places we went most often were Elephant Bar, Claim Jumper, Mimis Cafe, PF Changs and Black Bear Diner.

Nowadays I live in an urban area near many ethnic communities and tend to visit family run places.  

There are a few chains that I like, Slapfish, Bruxie, Rubios, Maggianos, Inca Mamas, Tokyo Central, Dickies BBQ.

I wear hearing aids and was going to mention the noise factor also, I wont go back if a place is open and noisy, prefer quieter booth dining.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluehende (Jul 7, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> No Applebees or Ruby Tuesday?



I have found Ruby Tuesday's to be bad.  However by us we have one that is very good and is one of the very few chains we go to locally.


----------



## jtp1947 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hillstone which is the parent company for Houston's.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> No Applebees or Ruby Tuesday?


Grease bombs.
And speaking of noise. That's what keeps me out of Red Robin.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Chipotle/QDoba (we have a QDoba that's in town but we have to drive for Chipotle) is one of our go too's. My middle son swears by 5 Guys for burgers and fries. My favorite is probably PF Chang's, though. Very good.

In Michigan, we have some local chains like Leo's Coney Island and Bagger Dave's Burgers that we frequent often. I had Billy Sim's BBQ and it's good for a chain BBQ, but they are only in Oklahoma, Michigan and maybe Chicago from what I understand.

One's I don't like? Although I like their sauces, Famous Dave's BBQ is dry and lacks flavor. So many other great BBQ places and even chains out there that are better. Applebee's is not good either.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 7, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Grease bombs.
> And speaking of noise. That's what keeps me out of Red Robin.



Red Robin is OK. They have gone up in price so much over the last couple of years. We only go in August as we can get a free birthday burger and not have that stupid song sung.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 7, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Famous Dave's BBQ



I like it, DW doesn't.  I like the Tuesday Feast, which is $25 on every 25th this year.  We take our college-student Great Niece.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 7, 2019)

We have to eat at Steak and Shake when we head back home to MO.  The second night on that road trip, we stay at a hotel that has one across the parking lot.  Shakes for supper!!! We like Sonic, too...again, absence makes the heart grow fonder.  And anyplace that has a smorgasbord.  New Englanders are too full of Puritan restraint to have smorgasbord places, so we enjoy those in MO.    Golden Corral is paradise for my youngest son.  ("I can have ANY of that food?  As much as I want?  REALLY???")

Places here in Maine that we like are local chain Sea Dog Brewery.  (I don't drink, but they have great seafood.)  We can all agree on things we like from 99, too.  That's a win these days.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 7, 2019)

Kids just reminded me of Cici's Pizza.  (Again...a buffet.  Detect a trend?)  That's another favorite spot in Missouri.


----------



## klpca (Jul 7, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> Golden Corral is paradise for my youngest son.  ("I can have ANY of that food?  As much as I want?  REALLY???")



We took our 9 and 6 year old nephews to a great (non-chain) restaurant just after Christmas. It is located adjacent to LAX and is called Proud Bird with a view of the planes landing at lax plus some old planes located outside. On the weekend it is an all you can eat buffet. These kids had never been to a buffet and just couldn't believe that they could have whatever they wanted. It was pretty cute watching them get excited to get chicken and waffles, plus a slider. The six year old stood up on his chair to say that this was the best restaurant that he have ever been to, and the people around us got a good laugh out of that. The power of the buffet!


----------



## wackymother (Jul 7, 2019)

magmue said:


> The Original Pancake House (NOT IHOP!), sometimes called Walker Brothers Pancake House. Their apple pancake is to die for, and the rest of their breakfasts are excellent as well. They were a favorite when I was a young adult in Chicago and didn't realize they were a chain - started in Portland - until I moved to Oregon and found one in my new home town.



Original Pancake House is THE BEST! I forget they're a chain, too.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2019)

We have (had?) an Original Pancake House that we passed by regularly several houses ago, I did not realize they were a chain. I'm not sure if it is still there or not. Went once and never again because prices at that time were more than double going anywhere else. I'm thinking 20 years ago, $10 for a pancake breakfast that would have been far less at Denny's or IHOP. In our current home we prefer Denny's because it is larger and newer than the IHOP half a block down the street. Of course prices have crept up and we now don't mind that Denny's costs us about $30 for two breakfasts by the time tax and tip is added.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 7, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We have (had?) an Original Pancake House that we passed by regularly several houses ago, I did not realize they were a chain. I'm not sure if it is still there or not. Went once and never again because prices at that time were more than double going anywhere else. I'm thinking 20 years ago, $10 for a pancake breakfast that would have been far less at Denny's or IHOP. In our current home we prefer Denny's because it is larger and newer than the IHOP half a block down the street. Of course prices have crept up and we now don't mind that Denny's costs us about $30 for two breakfasts by the time tax and tip is added.



Too bad you are not close to Norm’s, a bigger better breakfast deal beats Lennys or IHOP.  There’s one on PCH in Lomita.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Grease bombs.
> And speaking of noise. That's what keeps me out of Red Robin.


I do love Red Robin food. Their burgers are great and the onion rings fantastic! I do agree with the noise though, way too loud!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2019)

Now that we are in Florida, I am sure our favorites will change. We have a Sticky Fingers around the corner and not far away is a Hurricane Grill & Wings. Both places we have visited in the past when traveling to Florida. They will probably be semi regular places we go to now. Though we tend not to eat out very often.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 7, 2019)

Not Your Average Joe's and In-N-Out Burger. I'll eat at either one any day of the week!


----------



## klpca (Jul 7, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We have (had?) an Original Pancake House that we passed by regularly several houses ago, I did not realize they were a chain. I'm not sure if it is still there or not. Went once and never again because prices at that time were more than double going anywhere else. I'm thinking 20 years ago, $10 for a pancake breakfast that would have been far less at Denny's or IHOP. In our current home we prefer Denny's because it is larger and newer than the IHOP half a block down the street. Of course prices have crept up and we now don't mind that Denny's costs us about $30 for two breakfasts by the time tax and tip is added.


I also like Original Pancake House but their portions are enormous so we always split. Then the price is fine.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Too bad you are not close to Norm’s, a bigger better breakfast deal beats Lennys or IHOP.  There’s one on PCH in Lomita.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



We used to live right down the street from there, but the old Parasol restaurant was still on the corner of PCH & Crenshaw when we lived there in the '90s, so that was our first stop for breakfast on the very few mornings we weren't working seven days a week.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2019)

klpca said:


> I also like Original Pancake House but their portions are enormous so we always split. Then the price is fine.



It was like going to the Claim Jumper the first time and not realizing you'd have leftovers for two days, not just one, and could have easily split a meal. Even the fudge cake lasted three meals, and that's saying something with me around!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 7, 2019)

klpca said:


> We took our 9 and 6 year old nephews to a great (non-chain) restaurant just after Christmas. It is located adjacent to LAX and is called Proud Bird with a view of the planes landing at lax plus some old planes located outside.


Proud Bird takes me way back, when it was purely a steakhouse. My parents took me there for my birthday when I was 12 years old. In 1968.


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 7, 2019)

Does KFC not qualify or has it fallen out of favor?


----------



## klpca (Jul 7, 2019)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Proud Bird takes me way back, when it was purely a steakhouse. My parents took me there for my birthday when I was 12 years old. In 1968.


It's like a food court now and they convert to the buffet on the weekends. I had never been there. It was a hit with the nephews and I rather enjoyed it myself!


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 7, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Does KFC not qualify or has it fallen out of favor?



Qualify for what?


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 7, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Qualify for what?


As a chain restaurant.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 7, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> As a chain restaurant.



Chain yes.

Restaurant debatable.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Chain yes.
> 
> Restaurant debatable.


Many of these chains are debatable as restaurants.  But, it was your original question.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 7, 2019)

White Castle +1


----------



## silentg (Jul 7, 2019)

We just had an early dinner at Cracker Barrel .Both if us got the Special Fried Chicken
Almost everyone was getting the same. It was very good.
We beat the crowd by going early.
We also enjoyed Perkins but they closed the one closest to us. Will try the ones a little further away.
There are some local places we go to frequently Fat Boys Barbecue, Jalapeños for Mexican Food.
Antonio’s for Pizza. All local and very good.
When we go to Massachusetts we enjoy the 99 and discovered a Bickfords close to where we will be in August.
Silentg


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2019)

Cracker Barrel has made a big deal recently of adding "real" fried chicken to their menu -- real as in with bones. I never noticed they didn't have bone-in chicken, because boneless that I don't have to fight with (and then listen to Cliff say how much meat I'd left on the bones) would always be my preference. You should have heard Mom and Cliff gang up on Dad and me on the 4th because we'd left meat on our ribs we were discarding in the bone dish.

No one has mentioned shopping at Cracker Barrel. If I still had a Victorian home with lots of peacocks in my decor, I would have gone crazy in April because everything seemed to be peacocky. I always check the fat lady blouse area. Found a great bedazzeled, but not garish, red top there several years ago that I still drag out on Christmas and Valentine's. One year they had the perfect white blouse with just a bit of navy embroidery that would have gone perfect with some navy print pants I have. I kid you not when I say we visited every CB from Gallup to Flagstaff to all of that part of Arizona we'd pass through from Sedona to Scottsdale. I'd given up two stops before Cliff did. Every time we saw a CB sign he'd stop. I needed an XL. Size L was too small and 1X was too big. Even went online and they were either out of my size or no longer showing it on the website.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 7, 2019)

It is funny, because when we stop at Cracker Barrel we always get the fish, trout or haddock,and they used to have walleye.
In Wisconsin we go to UNOs or Sprecher’s. We used to get pizza from a Rocky Roccoco, but they closed.
In Florida
When ruby Tuesday has the salad bar for $5 we go for lunch, but most of the other food is not too good.
As someone mentioned, we go to Red Robin during our birthday month.
We do like Carrabas, especially their chicken Marsala, not their red pasta sauce much though.
We go to Aurelios for pizza, Joe Aurelio was a lifetime friend of my father.
If we had a White Castle, I would pick some up
We do go to Culvers at both homes, but never to McDonald’s or Burger King, and I don’t like Applebee’s either, or ihop or Dennys.
We go to Ruth Chris too, and when we go to the one in Wisconsin, we get walleye instead of steak.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 7, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We have (had?) an Original Pancake House that we passed by regularly several houses ago, I did not realize they were a chain. I'm not sure if it is still there or not. Went once and never again because prices at that time were more than double going anywhere else. I'm thinking 20 years ago, $10 for a pancake breakfast that would have been far less at Denny's or IHOP. In our current home we prefer Denny's because it is larger and newer than the IHOP half a block down the street. Of course prices have crept up and we now don't mind that Denny's costs us about $30 for two breakfasts by the time tax and tip is added.



Honestly, there's no comparison in terms of quality. OPH food is fantastic and made with very high-quality ingredients.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 7, 2019)

klpca said:


> I also like Original Pancake House but their portions are enormous so we always split. Then the price is fine.


Not only that, but their food is in a totally different universe than Denny's or IHOP. Twice the price but eight times better!


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2019)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Not only that, but their food is in a totally different universe than Denny's or IHOP. Twice the price but eight times better!



But it's still pancakes! Any restaurant can make pancakes better than what we are able to produce at home. Don't know how they get them to rise up like they do. Ours are always as flat as a, well, pancake.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't normally eat pancakes, so I can't speak much about those (although the apple one that DW always gets looks fabulous). For me personally, it's everything else on their menu, starting with the omelettes. Way better than the other chains, plus I can get 2-3 meals out of them!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 7, 2019)

Not many of them left, but I miss the chain cafeterias. Especially the chicken and dumplings at K&W Cafeteria in NC. Next to my mother's, the best. Cracker Barrel's are pretty bland. We had a Morrison's Cafeteria in FL when I was growing up and went often. There's an old S&S in Charleston but my experiences there have not been good.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Not many of them left, but I miss the chain cafeterias.


I loved Clifton's Cafeteria as a kid.  A huge treat was when my mom would take my sister and I into downtown Los Angeles where my dad worked and we'd have lunch with him at Clifton's.  The food would come by on a conveyor belt and you'd just take off what you wanted.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I loved Clifton's Cafeteria as a kid.  A huge treat was when my mom would take my sister and I into downtown Los Angeles where my dad worked and we'd have lunch with him at Clifton's.  The food would come by on a conveyor belt and you'd just take off what you wanted.



Conveyor belt! I haven't ever been to that kind of cafeteria.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Conveyor belt! I haven't ever been to that kind of cafeteria.


This was back in the 1950's.  There is still one of their restaurants around, but it's been completely redone.  I tried to find a photo of the conveyor belts and couldn't.


----------



## bluehende (Jul 7, 2019)

Ok  I will be the first.

I do like taco bell.


----------



## silentg (Jul 7, 2019)

Wendy’s is good for salads and cod sandwich but it’s only available during lent!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 7, 2019)

Never go to any. Been many years. Exception- McDonald's sometimes when we are on the road ( I get a salad, but sometimes I am bad and will get the fish sandwich), but that is even very rare. I love the fries and the coffee is good.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Never go to any. Been many years. Exception- McDonald's sometimes when we are on the road ( I get a salad, but sometimes I am bad and will get the fish sandwich), but that is even very rare. I love the fries and the coffee is good.



+1 for McDonalds coffee.


----------



## susieq (Jul 7, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Gimme a local, one- or-two off that has a sign outside saying something like "Serving you since 1947" and a parking lot full of local license plates- THAT's where I want to eat!
> 
> Jim



Funny ............... that's what DH says all the time!!!! And always right on the money too!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> This was back in the 1950's.  There is still one of their restaurants around, but it's been completely redone.  I tried to find a photo of the conveyor belts and couldn't.


Pics of Clifton's thru the decades - in the group is a shot of the conveyor belt.

https://www.kcet.org/shows/lost-la/photos-historic-cliftons-cafeteria-through-the-decades

Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2019)

I almost forgot about this one, I guess it qualifies for a chain now as they are expanding but we love Giordano's Pizza.


----------



## Kel (Jul 8, 2019)

Filippe's (best pasta dishes in our area) small local chain
Red Robin (burgers and fries)
Rubios (Baja fish tacos)
Panda Exress (orange chicken and rice)
Outback Steakhouse (great steaks)
Babe's (great baby back ribs)


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 8, 2019)

So many chains I've never heard of.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 8, 2019)

The Whopper at Burger King. We don’t frequent any chain restaurants except when traveling.


----------



## WVBaker (Jul 8, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> So many chains I've never heard of.



https://www.cooksongold.com/blog/jewellery-tips/different-types-of-chain

*Chain Guide For Beginners*

Oh.... you meant food chains.

Sorry Captain, couldn't resist.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 8, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Never go to any. Been many years. Exception- McDonald's sometimes when we are on the road ( I get a salad, but sometimes I am bad and will get the fish sandwich), but that is even very rare. I love the fries and the coffee is good.



I like McDonald's Egg McMuffin and also their vanilla ice cream cone. I don't know if they are still making them, but their oatmeal raisin cookies are/were great!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 8, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I like McDonald's Egg McMuffin and also their vanilla ice cream cone. I don't know if they are still making them, but their oatmeal raisin cookies are/were great!



Haven’t had one in a long time, but I liked their shakes.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I like McDonald's Egg McMuffin


I like the sausage & egg mcmuffin special of two for $4. They won't sell you one for $2; you have to buy two for $4. But they're so good!

Another place we like that hasn't been mentioned is Raising Cane's for chicken fingers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2019)

I do love the sausage, egg and cheese McGriddles...


----------



## mentalbreak (Jul 9, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I like McDonald's Egg McMuffin and also their vanilla ice cream cone. I don't know if they are still making them, but their oatmeal raisin cookies are/were great!



Egg McMuffins have always been my favorite. I was happy when they started offering breakfast items anytime.  Before that McDonalds was not a viable mealtime stop for our family with their lunch/dinner menu.
Except over the last year I was 3-for-4 on having egg shell in my McMuffin.  My theory is that daytime workers just haven’t developed the cracking skills.  So I have given up.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 9, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Don't know how they get them to rise up like they do. Ours are always as flat as a, well, pancake.



Baking soda. I make ours from scratch once a week and two tsp of baking soda works wonders.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I like the sausage & egg mcmuffin special of two for $4. They won't sell you one for $2; you have to buy two for $4. But they're so good!
> 
> Another place we like that hasn't been mentioned is Raising Cane's for chicken fingers.



We got a Raising Cane recently but haven't tried it. Now I will. I put their strawberry jam on my Egg McMuffin.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

mentalbreak said:


> Egg McMuffins have always been my favorite. I was happy when they started offering breakfast items anytime.  Before that McDonalds was not a viable mealtime stop for our family with their lunch/dinner menu.
> Except over the last year I was 3-for-4 on having egg shell in my McMuffin.  My theory is that daytime workers just haven’t developed the cracking skills.  So I have given up.



That has never happened to me. Yikes!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 9, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> So many chains I've never heard of.



Same for me,  seems like lots of the more regional chains are the favorites.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 9, 2019)

Bucky said:


> Baking soda. I make ours from scratch once a week and two tsp of baking soda works wonders.



The day I have to make pancakes from scratch is the day we go to Denny's or IHOP! Apparently the box mixes don't use enough baking soda, or more likely they quickly age on the shelf and lose their oomph.


----------



## silentg (Jul 9, 2019)

Just ate a Denny’s today. Blueberry Pancakes and AARP discount.


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2019)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I don't normally eat pancakes, so I can't speak much about those (although the apple one that DW always gets looks fabulous). For me personally, it's everything else on their menu, starting with the omelettes. Way better than the other chains, plus I can get 2-3 meals out of them!


I love the green chile and pepperjack omelette - which I didn't see on the regular OPH menu, but it is on the Poway one. Maybe it's a local thing.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 9, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> The day I have to make pancakes from scratch is the day we go to Denny's or IHOP! Apparently the box mixes don't use enough baking soda, or more likely they quickly age on the shelf and lose their oomph.



This is more than I even like to do for breakfast but sometimes we have breakfast for dinner:

OVEN PANCAKE
Preheat Oven to 400 degrees

Place baking dish (can use pie plate, skillet or other) in oven with ½ stick of butter to melt.

Fresh fruit can be added to the baking dish as the butter melts.  ½ Granny Smith apple, thinly sliced and dusted with ¼ cup brown sugar, sliced peaches, cherries or blueberries, for example.

Mix 3 room temperature eggs by hand with ¾ cup room temperature milk.  Add ¾ cup plain flour.  Mix lightly (small lumps OK to leave) and add a dash of salt.

Pour mixture over melted butter.  Bake until browned and very puffy.  Will be uneven in appearance.  Serve immediately with syrup, honey, jam or jelly.  You can dust it with powdered sugar.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 9, 2019)

Glynda said:


> This is more than I even like to do for breakfast but sometimes we have breakfast for dinner.



Growing up, dinner on Sunday was at noon after church, and supper was normally breakfast . . . pancakes.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I love the green chile and pepperjack omelette - which I didn't see on the regular OPH menu, but it is on the Poway one. Maybe it's a local thing.


I'll have to try that one, since Poway is the one nearest to me. Besides their omelettes, I'm a big fan of their crab cake benedict (it doesn't come with an English muffin, so I always order one as a side so I can put the crab cakes on top of it). It's awesome.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 9, 2019)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Same for me,  seems like lots of the more regional chains are the favorites.


It seems there are many chains known in much of the rest of the country that aren't known in CA, and vice versa. A few that come to mind that I see national ads for but aren't anywhere around here are Carrabas, Ruby Tuesday, and CiCi's.


----------



## joestein (Jul 10, 2019)

jme said:


> *Great:*
> Houston's Steakhouse...
> https://www.houstons.com/gallery/
> THE BEST CHAIN EVER and in a class by itself, ambience is more like a very upscale tavern
> ...




I can't disagree with Houstons, but there are so few of them (I wonder if they still make the cheesebread?).  When my parents were alive, they ate at Houstons (in Boca Raton) at least 4 times a week.   I think they spent the majority of their retirement income there.  They certainly never traveled.

However, Bonefish has gone way down in quality over the last 4 or 5 years.  At least the ones by me in NJ.  

We like Carrabbas, but as their prices have gone up signficantly the last few year, I would rather spend the same or more at a local italian restaurant where the food is better.


----------



## joestein (Jul 10, 2019)

I think my favorite chains are the ones I dont have near my house or work.

We ate in a Chuy's in florida last year, my daughters keep talking about going back to one.  It was good, but not that special IMHO.

My daughters ate at "Nando's Peri Peri" and they keep talking about it.

We are taking a roadtrip to the Smokey Mountains and then to Williamsburg.   We will try to hit both of these places on the way.

Joe


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2019)

We do not have a favorite chain restaurant. There are a few we will never or only if only choice eat - Burger King and MacDonalds. The last few times at these chains the Burgers and Fries have been cold.  At one MacDonalds that had one price on the outside sign board but charged us a higher price. Their excuse was we have not gotten out to change the sign board. They would not lower the price. The exception for MacDonalds is over seas. They always have free WIFI and the coffee is ok.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 10, 2019)

Guilty Pleasures:
Whoppers at BK & Reubens at Arby's.
Also: Choc. Shakes at Steak 'n Shake.


----------



## jme (Jul 10, 2019)

joestein said:


> I can't disagree with Houstons, but there are so few of them (I wonder if they still make the cheesebread?).  When my parents were alive, they ate at Houstons (in Boca Raton) at least 4 times a week.   I think they spent the majority of their retirement income there.  They certainly never traveled.
> However, Bonefish has gone way down in quality over the last 4 or 5 years.  At least the ones by me in NJ.
> We like Carrabbas, but as their prices have gone up signficantly the last few year, I would rather spend the same or more at a local italian restaurant where the food is better.



Whenever I say to my wife we're headed to Atlanta, the FIRST thing she says is please make reservations at Houston's. 
Same goes for my two children---when they're in ATL they automatically go there. 
We've had some great times there over the past 25 years.

Bonefish has always been good, no downturn at all for the locations we've been to----that would be my home town of 
Augusta Ga, Orlando, Hilton Head, and a couple of others. Never had a bad meal at Bonefish.  Sorry your Carrabba's 
has declined, as it's a fun place to go when it's good. Ours stays packed all the time.

Carrabba's is the one that imho has gone down a bit...
It's always been very good, but in the last two years the restaurant lighting has been so bright that I tell the manager it's 
"like being in a hospital cafeteria". Apparently the managers don't care one bit, as it never changes, and the same practice 
must have been initiated at all locations. It used to be a lower-light, cozy, romantic type atmosphere, 
now it's not so much. The food hasn't suffered, but the little things, including the service, have certainly declined. 
But it still rates high to me because of the delicious food, which remains consistent. For me, all important elements 
at any given restaurant must be present......good food, good service, nice atmosphere, and good price point. 
If any of those aren't there, even just one, it can affect a place in a big way and even ruin it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Guilty Pleasures:
> Whoppers at BK & Reubens at Arby's.
> Also: Choc. Shakes at Steak 'n Shake.


+1 for Shakes at Steak 'n Shake. Our favorite shake is the specialty strawberry with fudge and whip cream on top. Better yet to get it during their 50% off Shake prices between 2pm and 5pm, Mon-Fri.

Richard


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 10, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> +1 for Shakes at Steak 'n Shake. Our favorite shake is the specialty strawberry with fudge and whip cream on top. Better yet to get it during their 50% off Shake prices between 2pm and 5pm, Mon-Fri.
> 
> Richard


Sounds like a thousand calories. 2 hours of running is required to burn that many calories. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glynda (Jul 10, 2019)

I forgot one.  I love the warm, fresh chips with salsa and the steak fajitas at On the Border.  Instead of the shredded meat one gets in so many fajitas, On the Border's are strips of meat; just the right thickness. In the case of the steak, the strips are cooked to a perfect medium rare that continues to cook on the sizzling platter if you would prefer a higher temperature. Unfortunately, our's closed and I have to go the Greenville, SC or Charlotte, NC to find one. Ah, but I am going next week to one!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2019)

I think Steak'n'Shake milkshakes have really gone downhill. While they don't ever seem to raise the price, they just keep shrinking the cups and putting less ingredients in. The last time I could barely tell there were any Reese cups in the thing. They are also poorly mixed. Sonic shakes are kind of the same. Just had one tonight. I could at least taste the Reese Cups and there were a few good size chunks in there, best of all they were half price. Of course Steak'n'Shake has half price shakes too, but even still I don't find them worth it. Just raise the prices already, I will pay it for a better milkshake!

For ice cream, we love Dairy Queen but really love frozen custard. Ritters was big where we moved from. Down here it looks like Wit's Custard, which apparently started out in Ohio. Also like Freddy's and Culvers for their frozen custard, but for some reason Ritters was always a bit better and I think there was a better value as the portion size were a bit larger.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 10, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I think Steak'n'Shake milkshakes have really gone downhill.
> For ice cream, we love Dairy Queen but really love frozen custard. Ritters was big where we moved from. Down here it looks like Wit's Custard, which apparently started out in Ohio. Also like Freddy's and Culvers for their frozen custard, but for some reason Ritters was always a bit better and I think there was a better value as the portion size were a bit larger.


We tried Steak 'n' Shake once a couple of years ago when I found out they have a few outlets up in the Los Angeles area and we were going to be on the road going by one of them. We weren't all that impressed; they were only okay. Like I mentioned upthread, we like Freddy's a lot. I also tried Culver's once when I was back east on a trip last year and liked it - it would be on our rotation (along with Freddy's and In-N-Out) if they were in our area!


----------



## joestein (Jul 11, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I forgot one.  I love the warm, fresh chips with salsa and the steak fajitas at On the Border.  Instead of the shredded meat one gets in so many fajitas, On the Border's are strips of meat; just the right thickness. In the case of the steak, the strips are cooked to a perfect medium rare that continues to cook on the sizzling platter if you would prefer a higher temperature. Unfortunately, our's closed and I have to go the Greenville, SC or Charlotte, NC to find one. Ah, but I am going next week to one!!



And my wife will refuse to go the on the border in our area.  She thinks it is gross.   So  opinions are all over the place.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I think Steak'n'Shake milkshakes have really gone downhill. While they don't ever seem to raise the price, they just keep shrinking the cups and putting less ingredients in. The last time I could barely tell there were any Reese cups in the thing. They are also poorly mixed. Sonic shakes are kind of the same. Just had one tonight. I could at least taste the Reese Cups and there were a few good size chunks in there, best of all they were half price. Of course Steak'n'Shake has half price shakes too, but even still I don't find them worth it. Just raise the prices already, I will pay it for a better milkshake!
> 
> For ice cream, we love Dairy Queen but really love frozen custard. Ritters was big where we moved from. Down here it looks like Wit's Custard, which apparently started out in Ohio. Also like Freddy's and Culvers for their frozen custard, but for some reason Ritters was always a bit better and I think there was a better value as the portion size were a bit larger.


Ice Cream I'm with you at Daity Queen but the last few years on vacation we look for frozen custard and our favorite is Andy's.  We are in California and all we have is Rita's in our area which neither of us care for.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 11, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I forgot one.  I love the warm, fresh chips with salsa and the steak fajitas at On the Border.



Back in our working days, that was one of our go-to places, and order, when we were on the road.

That's about what we get at Chili's . . . fajitas . . . and we just share a single order.  We normally eat 4-6 there, then take about the much home.  & they normally bag us more chips to take home.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 11, 2019)

Steak and Shake was a local favorite for my wife, but we never (hardly ever) go to them.  Same with Freddy's and Culvers.  We have them, too, and they are good, but we don't go to them.  

The Steak and Shake near us in Florida is busy, busy, busy, busy all day and evening.  I don't think they ever have a chance to deep-clean it, so if we stop, it's just for a 1/2 price shake.  Need those calories.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 11, 2019)

Take Sprecher’s off my favorites list.  We just went in and they took sauerbraten and spaetzel off the menu.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 12, 2019)

When we’re traveling, Texas Roadhouse and Cheesecake Factory top our list for consistency and quality. If they’re available they’ll often be our first dinner when we don’t know the area. We’ve also become fond of Chart House, but have only been to a couple so, the jury’s still out on this one until we have a larger sample size.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Still have a Stroud's where you're at?  Is Doc's steakhouse still there?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2019)

Speaking of traveling. When we go to an unfamiliar place without recommendations beforehand, and really not into chain restaurants, we search out a 'mom 'n' pop', hole in the wall Chinese joint. Everywhere has these, and the menu is so similar that they are almost a chain, though each is family owned and (usually) staffed. You can tell the minute you walk in by the way you're greeted. A cheerful 'nee hau' (hello in Mandarin) will get you a smile, a decent table, and service.

Jim


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Speaking of traveling. When we go to an unfamiliar place without recommendations beforehand, and really not into chain restaurants, we search out a 'mom 'n' pop', hole in the wall Chinese joint. Everywhere has these, and the menu is so similar that they are almost a chain, though each is family owned and (usually) staffed. You can tell the minute you walk in by the way you're greeted. A cheerful 'nee hau' (hello in Mandarin) will get you a smile, a decent table, and service.
> 
> Jim



Everywhere has these, but not everywhere has "Springfield" Cashew Chicken.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Everywhere has these, but not everywhere has "Springfield" Cashew Chicken.


True, but it seems that most have a 'Chefs Specialty' section of the menu for some recipes handed down from Grandma or Grandpa from the Old Country.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 12, 2019)

Cracker Barrel for breakfast, whenever we travel and can find one.  There aren't any in the Northern NJ area where we live.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

joestein said:


> And my wife will refuse to go the on the border in our area.  She thinks it is gross.   So  opinions are all over the place.



Yeah, I've been to one that wasn't up to par with those I used to frequent. It's been over a year since I've been to one but will be going next week. Never had a better steak fajita.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Back in our working days, that was one of our go-to places, and order, when we were on the road.
> 
> That's about what we get at Chili's . . . fajitas . . . and we just share a single order.  We normally eat 4-6 there, then take about the much home.  & they normally bag us more chips to take home.



If I recall correctly, the fajitas I had at Chili's were shredded meat and spicy. It's been a long time though.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Cracker Barrel for breakfast, whenever we travel and can find one.  There aren't any in the Northern NJ area where we live.



I like some of Cracker Barrel's food, especially breakfast but just hate the wait.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

When we are traveling, I just use the YELP app on my phone to find restaurants. Have had pretty good luck. 

Cheesecake Factory makes me nervous.  I don't trust that restaurants with huge menu selections can serve fresh food and do each dish well. And again, it's another place with long wait times.  The only thing I've had good there was a salad. And decent cheesecake, but I don't really like cheesecake enough to take in the calories.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 12, 2019)

Glynda said:


> When we are traveling, I just use the YELP app on my phone to find restaurants. Have had pretty good luck.
> 
> Cheesecake Factory makes me nervous.  I don't trust that restaurants with huge menu selections can serve fresh food and do each dish well. And again, it's another place with long wait times.  The only thing I've had good there was a salad. And decent cheesecake, but I don't really like cheesecake enough to take in the calories.


 
I have to fight to go to any place with dessert in the name (Cheesecake Factory) or that is known for dessert (Marie Callendar's). I guess the way I'd fight if the name of the restaurant was "Scotch Factory". We know each other's weaknesses!


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Glynda said:


> If I recall correctly, the fajitas I had at Chili's were shredded meat and spicy.



I had some just last week, and they were not that.  Never have been for us.  The steak was steak, the chicken was chicken, and the shrimp was shrimp.  We get them with no green peppers.  Extra shredded cheese.  Extra shredded lettuce.  They come with beans and rice now . . . to get them you used to have to order "Cadillac Style."






So, I'm thinking . . . what could be crueler than talking about yummy food . . . posting pictures of it.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

This is our Famous Dave's order:


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Not a chain, then a chain, then not a chain . . . we have been eating our favorite fried shrimp at Shell's since 1989, the same week we bought our first timeshare.  When we first started there, everything was served in little paper boats.  Fried shrimp, mandarin orange cole slaw, and parsley buttered new potatoes was $6.99.  Salad and a loaf of fresh-baked bread were 99 cents each.  Pasta is excellent, too.

We have a local place in our little Florida village that we frequent for fried seafood, too.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2019)

My husband just decided to become a vegetarian, really puts a crimp in going out to certain restaurants.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> My husband just decided to become a vegetarian, really puts a crimp in going out to certain restaurants.


I thought he was having memory issues. Will be remember next week that he's a vegatarian?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Speaking of traveling. When we go to an unfamiliar place without recommendations beforehand, and really not into chain restaurants, we search out a 'mom 'n' pop', hole in the wall Chinese joint. Everywhere has these, and the menu is so similar that they are almost a chain, though each is family owned and (usually) staffed. You can tell the minute you walk in by the way you're greeted. A cheerful 'nee hau' (hello in Mandarin) will get you a smile, a decent table, and service.
> 
> Jim


The thread is about chains, not independent restaurants


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Springfield cashew chicken:


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> This is our Famous Dave's order:



That i have been to in Ft Myers. Twice.  And enjoyed it.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Glynda said:


> That i have been to in Ft Myers. Twice.  And enjoyed it.



Us, too.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I had some just last week, and they were not that.  Never have been for us.  The steak was steak, the chicken was chicken, and the shrimp was shrimp.  We get them with no green peppers.  Extra shredded cheese.  Extra shredded lettuce.  They come with beans and rice now . . . to get them you used to have to order "Cadillac Style."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just had dinner so it's not cruel at this time. 

Not bad. What is the orange color on the meat? They give very little shredded cheese or sour cream at On the Border. The tortillas at OTB are made in view of the diners and are served in a container that keeps them warm. I still think I'd prefer OTB's but glad to see that Chili's isn't shredded as I thought I recalled.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 12, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> My husband just decided to become a vegetarian, really puts a crimp in going out to certain restaurants.



It sure would! Don't think mine will ever do that but I do have to keep him away from ice cream shops, bakeries and dessert places. He's borderline type 2 diabetic. Not that it stops him.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Not bad. What is the orange color on the meat?


I think the orange on the meat is a sauce they squirt on top.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Glynda said:


> What is the orange color on the meat?



Bad photography.  Ours are never orange.  This is more like ours:






Fajitas was our regular order when we used to do On the Border, too.

We traveled in our business up until 2004, and went out to dinner with a regular group many Friday and Saturday nights.  On the Border was in the rotation.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I thought he was having memory issues. Will be remember next week that he's a vegatarian?


Unfortunately he remembers this, went from no red meat, to no meat.  Had two doctors talk to him, but he says they can’t make him eat meat. He won’t eat so many different vegetables and fruits, it is hard. And he is in perfect health, except for his memory.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 12, 2019)

1) TS best known for Dukes, Kimos, Leilanis, Hula Grill, Jake's, and Sunnyside in Hawaii and Tahoe. Always make a point to eat at one of these when visiting.

2) Marugame Udon - casual Waikiki and LA

3) Halal Guys. NYC food carts franchise.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 12, 2019)

We had our German friends visit in April. They were only with us two nights. Of course I made lasagna the first night, and we went out for Chinese the last night. She proudly told me they'd had fajitas at Jack in the Box. I tried to get them to go for fajitas at a real Mexican restaurant during their three weeks in the US, but I am sure I didn't get through to her. I have never seen any inkling from their ads that Jack's does fajitas, I can't imagine what that would be like!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We had our German friends visit in April. They were only with us two nights. Of course I made lasagna the first night, and we went out for Chinese the last night. She proudly told me they'd had fajitas at Jack in the Box. I tried to get them to go for fajitas at a real Nexican restaurant during their three weeks in the US, but I am sure I didn't get through to her. I have never seen any inkling from their ads that Jack's does fajitas, I can't imagine what that would be like!


Fajitas aren't even real Mexican, they are Tex-Mex. In fact, most "Mexican" restaurants you will find throughout most of the US serve mostly Tex-Mex with a few Mexican dishes on the menu.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Fajitas aren't even real Mexican, they are Tex-Mex. In fact, most "Mexican" restaurants you will find throughout most of the US serve mostly Tex-Mex with a few Mexican dishes on the menu.


Depends on where you go.  No,Tex Mex where we are.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Depends on where you go.  No,Tex Mex where we are.


That is why I said "Most" not "All"


----------



## jont (Jul 16, 2019)

Jersey Mike's Subs, Five Guys and Cheesecake Factory


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2019)

We're getting a Cheesecake Factory in the Fall.
I can hardly contain myself, and afterward, won't be able to.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 16, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I have never seen any inkling from their ads that Jack's does fajitas, I can't imagine what that would be like!



Maybe like Tacos at Burger King.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> 1) TS best known for Dukes, Kimos, Leilanis, Hula Grill, Jake's, and Sunnyside in Hawaii and Tahoe. Always make a point to eat at one of these when visiting.


I wouldn't put these in the category of chain restaurants.  They are all under the same umbrella company, but each of them have their own unique ambiance and menu.  A chain (at least in my definition) all look alike and the menu doesn't vary, except sometimes for regional foods.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2019)

jont said:


> Jersey Mike's Subs, Five Guys and Cheesecake Factory


Jersey Mike's makes some great subs!!!


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 17, 2019)

Well, goes to show that we can bicker about just about anything.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Jersey Mike's makes some great subs!!!


Well, there's one to try. They just opened a store here a couple months ago. Subway makes me retch, Quizno's moved on, Jimmy John's is meh, and Blimpies is too far away.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 17, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Well, there's one to try. They just opened a store here a couple months ago. Subway makes me retch, Quizno's moved on, Jimmy John's is meh, and Blimpies is too far away.


Jersey Mikes is better than those


----------

